# Triple tail



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

This fish is SELDOM mentioned on here, is there a reason for that ???? Do they show up in our bays ????? If so how do you fish for them, find a pole use a cork and shrimp ???????


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

They hang out under grass mats, floating trash, around buoys, etc. You will see them when you are running and gunning for dolphin around weedlines.

When you see them, throw a piece of bait to them with a hook hidden in it. Great eating.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tripletail migrate in and out of our area, mostly from offshore to inshore. 

In the Spring they come in from Offshore and many are caught while anglers are looking for Cobia. 

During the Summer they are fairly dependable in certain areas, such as Mobile Bay, Appalachicola and St. George Sound. It's a mystery that they are not as abundant or dependable in every northern gulf of mexico bay as they are in others. 

They are considerably more dependable and much more in number off the east coast of Florida and there is a focused hotspot around Port Canavarel.

The best and most often used method of targeting them is to check floating bouys and markers as well as free floating debree and when finding a Tripletail following such an object cast a live shrimp under a bobber to the Tripletail. 


Hope this helps, but please beware......I have never caght a Tripletail, but it is on my "to do" list.



..


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We found one yesterday. Sunning itself next to a big patch of grass....he decided to make the trip back with us.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll have to disagree with Curtis on this one. There are plenty of tripletail here and are more than reliable if you know the where and hows. Mobile Bay, St Joe Bay and Indian Pass are all great tripletail spots. A few Mobile Bay guides rely heavily on them in the summer.

I like to throw a glow or electric chicken DOA shrimp at them. Very rarely have one refuse. If they do, I have a live shrimp or piece of cut something ready.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 

on what chris said...

i've caught them in the gulf and in mobile bay...want to go try in st. joe...









very good table fare...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

on al.com looks like the gonna have to be 18 inches in a few weeks/months. oh and there is none in mobile bay. yall must be thinking somewhere else.:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Curtis, didn't quite read everything you said


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think what Curtis was saying is that trips ARE more abundandt in Mobile Bay and other ports and NOT as abundant here in Pcola.

He's spot on about the east coast though. Great place is Jekyll Island, Ga. in June. You'll find as many as you want and more 20+ pounders than you'd imagine.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

AH one of my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's one on my kayak bucket list


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> I think what Curtis was saying is that trips ARE more abundandt in Mobile Bay and other ports and NOT as abundant here in Pcola.
> 
> He's spot on about the east coast though. Great place is Jekyll Island, Ga. in June. You'll find as many as you want and more 20+ pounders than you'd imagine.


 
*That's Right Joe. *

*Mobile Bay will produce more fish in a couple of weeks than St. Andrews Bay will in 20 Years. Applalachicola will produce more in one week than Choctawhachee Bay will produce in a lifetime. St. George Sound will produce more Tripletail in a weekend than Pensacola, Escambia and Blackwater will Produce in Forever. I have fished Panama City Beach all my life and I have never heard of anyone going on a Tripletail trip, but just to the east of PCB...they are a regular trip target fish. It's very odd and that is why I claimed it to be a mystery. *

*If I were going to look for size of fish I would go to Appalachicola and for numbers I would go to St. George Sound, but for the best bet close to home........Mobile Bay. *

*The East Coast from Port Canaveral to the Outter Banks of NC are incredible for numbers and size of Tripletail. *





*.*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> If I were going to look for size of fish I would go to Appalachicola and for numbers I would go to St. George Sound, but for the best bet close to home........Mobile Bay.


+1 Apalachicola and SGI have an abundance of TT habitat. Namely, crab pots, pylons galore and channel markers.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

We triple tail fish during the summer. I learned all I know from a guy named Jerry Pierce that passed away a few years ago from cancer. Back when he was healthy, he would load up his 12 foot cane pole, yes 12 feet, the biggest daggum shrimp he could find, usually around 6-7 inches long, and his tackle. We would run into Mobile Bay and fish every channel marker or buoy that came along, fish for a minute and run along. If the TT are there they will hit it. We fished a huge live shrimp under a 10ft leader with a split shot 1ft from the hook followed by a cork and the cane pole was at least an inch and a half thick at the base with 50lb test on it. He had perfected his technique over 50 years of doing it and boy was he good. He also told us about the old days where he'd make triple tail attractants. He would take a 4x4 sheet of plywood, put it on 30ft of rope and fix it around 4ft under the surface, attach a buoy to the top and anything heavy they could find on the bottom(kitchen sink, old toilets, concrete rubble). He would put these out on the edges of channels in the bay where there was very little boat traffic and by the time he put 3 or 4 out the first one would have a TT under it. He left them out all season and picked them up when they migrated offshore.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

st joe is not any good for triple tail lived there and only seen a few


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> We triple tail fish during the summer. I learned all I know from a guy named Jerry Pierce that passed away a few years ago from cancer. Back when he was healthy, he would load up his 12 foot cane pole, yes 12 feet, the biggest daggum shrimp he could find, usually around 6-7 inches long, and his tackle. We would run into Mobile Bay and fish every channel marker or buoy that came along, fish for a minute and run along. If the TT are there they will hit it. We fished a huge live shrimp under a 10ft leader with a split shot 1ft from the hook followed by a cork and the cane pole was at least an inch and a half thick at the base with 50lb test on it. He had perfected his technique over 50 years of doing it and boy was he good. He also told us about the old days where he'd make triple tail attractants. He would take a 4x4 sheet of plywood, put it on 30ft of rope and fix it around 4ft under the surface, attach a buoy to the top and anything heavy they could find on the bottom(kitchen sink, old toilets, concrete rubble). He would put these out on the edges of channels in the bay where there was very little boat traffic and by the time he put 3 or 4 out the first one would have a TT under it. He left them out all season and picked them up when they migrated offshore.


:thumbup: Love the "old school" ways...near ingenious :notworthy:


----------

